# memory stick pro duo



## yan73 (2 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un gros soucis avec ma memory stick pro duo 1gb neuve de mon tel portable: 

-Je n'arrive qu'une fois sur 100 à la faire monter dans le finder et encore seulement lorsque l'utilitaire de disc est ouvert et en forçant (poussant à fond) sur le slot pc card. 
Elle apparait pourtant bien dans la barre des menus, mais rien dans le mac, l'utilitaire de disc ne la "voit" pas (enfin 1 fois sur 100) 

L'adaptateur memorystick pro duo est un sandisk (est ce le problème?) sachant que j'ai essayé il y quelques mois une autre MS proDuo mais avec adaptateur sony et là pas de soucis. 

Voila s'il ya des utilisateurs de memory stick produo sur powerbook via le pccard, merci de partagez vos connaissances...  
Cela me rendra un grand service et m'evitera l'envoi de donnée par bluetooth ( surtout 1Go, c'est long, tres long...)  

Merci


----------



## idris (5 Mars 2006)

il faut brancher directement le tel avec l'usb et voir moi j'ai eu un petit sousi avec finder car j'ai changé l'ikone du -s mais après ça marche !!!!!


----------



## goonie (5 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je tranfére des fichiers sur une Memory Duo pro de 1Go via la PsP en utilisant un adaptateur PcCard USB 2,0 et je n'ai aucun souci  
Elle monte automatiquement sur le bureau. 

De plus, je viens de tester cette carte (une ScanDisk, comme toi) avec l'adaptateur memory stick et je l'ai branchée sur mon imprimante, la carte est montée de suite sur le bureau également  
Je pense que ton souci doit provenir d'uneincompatibilté avec l'adaptateur Pc card,


----------



## yan73 (5 Mars 2006)

Merci de vos réponses,

En fait je crois que c'est une incompatibilité de l'adaptateur pccard ( et non le san disk) puisque j'ai fait l'essai sur un pc et que j'ai le même pb.

J'en ai un trouver un autre sur le web pour 30


Quand à brancher le tel (P910i) par l'usb sur le powerbook, ça n'a jamais marché 

Seul le bluetooth fonctionne (d'ailleurs ça me suffit) pour la synchro ical & carnet adresses

Merci de vos réponses en tout cas


----------

